# People who count things in 'sleeps'



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just fuck off. It is retarded. Grow up.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jampott said:


> Just fuck off. It is retarded. Grow up.


 :lol: do forty winks count :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If you like...

But people going on holiday "in 3 sleeps" just sound like complete twats. Just say "x days" like a normal person would, adjusting the number accordingly, depending on the number of days.

Yes, I know that other retards get all confused if something is happening in several mornings' time, and it is already evening... and giving them a number which may or may not equal a whole number of full, complete days may leave them guessing... but if you must talk to people like that, just say "I'm going on Thursday..." or something.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

14 sleeps to my hols :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

2:00 am I am going to sleeps [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Just fuck off. It is retarded. Grow up.


You been reading the MKII forum then? It's an affliction that's obviously migrated through time from the MKI forum.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Works good for my 4 year old though.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

There`s a thread on pistonheads.

"Things only girls say"

Don't know if its in there..... *But it should be!*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

And it's a real problem for narcoleptics.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> And it's a real problem for narcoleptics.


Narcoleptics suffering from dyscalculia


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Works good for my 4 year old though.


And mine!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > And it's a real problem for narcoleptics.
> ...


and if they had Nyctophobia things would start to get really bad!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

muhahahaha


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my other half says this when holiday time comes round..... think its a cute thing, definatly not retarded.[/u]


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> my other half says this when holiday time comes round..... think its a cute thing, definatly not retarded.[/u]


......exactly, it's a rather cute girly thing. It's not a phrase used by men, which was, I think, the original point of the first post. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

